# transparent background



## Bruinbaard (Oct 22, 2007)

At first the background of my wario avatar was transparent but now it's white! and i didn't change a thing about it.
How does that comes? it's still png

Bruin


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 22, 2007)

fixed


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 22, 2007)

I also just fixed it myself but i find i very strange now i use a gif and it's transparent but it also should when png, why did that changed this night?


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 22, 2007)

did you check it with a different browser?


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 22, 2007)

nope i always use ie


----------



## Samutz (Oct 22, 2007)

IE 6 doesn't support PNG transparency.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 22, 2007)

I have the newest one it's not my browser


----------



## Samutz (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's a png with transparency made from that gif.




I don't what could have been wrong with your first one without looking at it.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah i can do such things myself i was just wondering wth the background turned white if i open it in photoshop it's still transparent


----------



## Seccom Masada (Oct 22, 2007)

Maybe the place you uploaded it to doesn't like png transparency? I don't know.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 22, 2007)

I uploaded it straight from my computer one day it worked and the other they it didn't


----------

